

Gox.com Domain Name Acquired by Mt. Gox Parent Company - ESBoston
http://www.domaininvesting.com/andy-booth-sells-gox-com/

======
colinbartlett
This lends even more credence to the document:
[http://www.scribd.com/doc/209050732/MtGox-Situation-
Crisis-S...](http://www.scribd.com/doc/209050732/MtGox-Situation-Crisis-
Strategy-Draft)

~~~
gigq
Considering the term goxxed is a staple of bitcoin vernacular I wonder why
they decided to use it as their rebranding.

------
VMG
Ominous html comment on mtgox.com

    
    
         <body>
            <!-- put announce for mtgox acq here -->
         </body>
    

But please mind the source here

------
anigbrowl
I would love know how much he got paid. He might be the last person to make a
buck out of this fiasco.

~~~
joeblau
He probably got paid in BTC that mtgox was holding so maybe not.

~~~
oinksoft
I'm not so sure that many people selling three-letter .com domains accept BTC.

------
cantfindmypass
the only source of this appears to be the updated whois information...

~~~
ESBoston
I have been emailing with the former owner who sold the domain name (Andy
Booth) and the broker (Joe Politzer). Andy commented at the end of the
article.

